# Rusutsu Japan jan 2012 pics



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Here are a few pics from today. I will add more as I can.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Throw the video up please! Gotta love pow stoke. Looks like it was a blast.


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

Great shots, thanks for sharing the stoke!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

snowvols said:


> Throw the video up please! Gotta love pow stoke. Looks like it was a blast.


I will try and upload a vid tonight, it's a bit difficult as I am in the lobby of the resort and gopro vids typically take forever to load.

Im just about to go and do it all again, day 5.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

FKNA! Keep bringing the stoke!


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Are these GoPro single shots, or did you take "screen shots" from the video in an editing software?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

turbospartan said:


> Are these GoPro single shots, or did you take "screen shots" from the video in an editing software?


View your gopro video and hit pause when you like what you see. Then go to Video-screenshot and it saves the pic.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoMIhbwW71k&feature=youtu.be
Here you go. Please excuse the lack of editing lol.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifFKR6UXXuI&feature=youtu.be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLTISYBvPgk&feature=youtu.be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qOjlO-ru0E&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

7am Japan time, looks like a foot of snow out the window. Its been snowing all night at -13 to -14 degrees celcius. I cant wait to see how much snow is up the top of the mountain.
Today is going to be epic!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

YES! This is the stoke I need to get thru my day of work. Take note people this is the stoke that this site needs more of :laugh:

I will help you though with the embed


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

ETM said:


> 7am Japan time, looks like a foot of snow out the window. Its been snowing all night at -13 to -14 degrees celcius. I cant wait to see how much snow is up the top of the mountain.
> Today is going to be epic!


Hopefully you don't choke on the pow :cheeky4:I swear I am not jealous at all


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha cheers man, I couldnt get it to embed. I will have vids tonight that make those ones look silly I think!


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Snowgasm!!!


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Still snowing here in Misawa!!! Going to Hakkoda tomorrow! Gonna get in it like you, need to take new video I guess as well.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Memphis Hawk said:


> Still snowing here in Misawa!!! Going to Hakkoda tomorrow! Gonna get in it like you, need to take new video I guess as well.


Go for it man. Post up the vids!
Once I get home I will edit a proper vid like yours, Im just throwing these up atm.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

This one has a not so happy ending lol.
Ps I cant get the vids to embed, any help is appreciated.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRtE_12LLGY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

This one is just on the side of a groomed run.
Snowboarding Rusutsu Japan 27/1/2012 - YouTube


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

All you have to do is highlight the coder after the wastch?v= and paste it between the youtube inbed link.

Still looks like a fun time and I am hoping to get out this weekend for pow turns.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

There was no new snow today but still plenty of powder left over from yesterday to enjoy and the bluebird skies made it all worthwhile. I just cruised around taking pics and enjoying myself with a few cruisy runs. 



Here are some more vids, I hope im not boring you guys!

Snowboarding Rusutsu Japan 28/1/2012 - YouTube

Snowboarding Rusutsu Japan 28/1/2012 - YouTube

Snowboarding Rusutsu Japan 28/1/2012 - YouTube


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

All those vids are amazing! Did you get a chance to hit up Kiroro?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Na mate, just did 8 days at Rusutsu and had an awesome time. Next year I am going to spend the whole of january in Japan, at this stage Hakkoda is where I will be basing myself. Might try to organise a bit of a meet at Hakkoda with a few of you boys. I am not sure if I will get to Hokkaido or not, might just play it by ear.

The board had a huge role in being able to negotiate the trees like that, I have actually designed "my" perfect japan pow board on cad and am going to start pressing some out in time to give them a good test on the local hill this winter here in Australia. Obviously it wont be a good test for the powder characteristics as we get very little but it will at least allow me to iron out any issues I may have with construction.
If I get them sorted I will definately bring a few over for any local crew to try out.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

the avatar pic


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Sweet dude,

I will be up in Nozawa next week. 

All the people on here from Japan or making regular trips here should organize a meet. This year will be tricky as we are already well into the season, but how about next year first week of February in Hokkaido?

Hakkoda is cool but we all know the best pow is in Hokkaido. 

If we set it up way in advance we might even get a few people coming over from the states too.

How about it?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

That should be doable


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

dreampow said:


> Hakkoda is cool but we all know the best pow is in Hokkaido.


I'm down to do a meet as well and would actually prefer to go to Hokkaido as well. I've never been to Hokkaido but Hakkoda is just scary as hell, especially without a guide. However, I've been eyeing somewhere around the first two weeks of January to go to Hokkaido since there is an Avalanche Course I'd like to attend.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Do your course and then head up again dude, early Feb is the best time IMO. Iwate is not that far man. I will be coming from Kyoto and some from Australia.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

What's all this "Hokkaido has the best pow" talk!!!!??


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

lightest pow fluffiest pow is in Hokkaido:cheeky4:, maybe lots of pow in other places, but its a little heavier. Plus much easier for any oversees people wanting to join our gathering. Our meet should be Hokkaido IMO.

I would love to hit Hakkoda as well and get the local knowledge of the sidecountry. 

Is it 4 hours by car to Hokkaido?


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

You can't drive to Hokkaido. Have to take the throw-up ferry. Choppy waters will make it the longest trip of your life. Don't know the ferry schedule, but it only leaves 2 times a day I think. Driving Tokyo to Aomori alone would be 8+ hours, ferry is a few hours, then you still have to drive from Hakodate


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Memphis Hawk said:


> You can't drive to Hokkaido. Have to take the throw-up ferry. Choppy waters will make it the longest trip of your life. Don't know the ferry schedule, but it only leaves 2 times a day I think. Driving Tokyo to Aomori alone would be 8+ hours, ferry is a few hours, then you still have to drive from Hakodate


Sounds like a nightmare trip. I will fly up and meet you there.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

I would love to board in POW like that. Great shots and nice vids.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

To all you Japan riders- I'm getting sick and tired of watching all your footage over and over and over and over again! :cheeky4:

May be one of you addressed this in another thread, but are you guys having an above normal snow year? Or is it like that most seasons?

Japan has definitely made the top of my places to go list. Hopefully next season or the season after. Looks like I'll need a powder stick too.

Cheers to all you guys and your powder riding. Please keep the snow porn coming!


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

It's an above average year for certain. Last year, Hakkoda peaked out at 385cm any given day, right now it's at 465 and was at 480 earlier this month. Normal years are still epic though!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Zombaco said:


> May be one of you addressed this in another thread, but are you guys having an above normal snow year? Or is it like that most seasons?


All my footagte was filmed at Rusutsu which when I was there had the exact same snow depth as it did last year. Hakkoda seems to be getting more than average but I would say Hokkaido isn't.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

dreampow said:


> Do your course and then head up again dude, early Feb is the best time IMO. Iwate is not that far man. I will be coming from Kyoto and some from Australia.


I do agree that early feb is the best time for Hokkaido and is probably the best time for a meet up.
As far as where we stay goes I really dont care, somewhere with lots of beds and cheapish probably suits, we should hire a car or cars depending on how many people end up coming and hit different spots every day. The cost spread out over a few people will probably work out cheaper than staying at a resort somewhere and being immobile.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

yeah we should look to hire a place and maybe cars.

Onji is living up in Hokkaido and has good local knowledge at this point.

I think he has been injured and off the forum for a while but he will be a great source of info to help set it up.

As for the question about powder here, every year (10) I have been in Japan has had great powder. Some more than others but its one of the most reliable spots in the world for powder. Hokkaido being the most reliable within Japan itself.

I would recommend a trip here to anyone who wants to ride powder. Lots of other great things to enjoy in Japan as well.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

dreampow said:


> yeah we should look to hire a place and maybe cars.
> 
> Onji is living up in Hokkaido and has good local knowledge at this point.
> 
> .


I tried to hook up with onji on the last day of my trip but it didnt happen cause my binding broke and I had to go back to the resort to swap them and then my phone died. We were riding the same mountain but had no way of communicating with each other. So close but so far lol.
He is living in Sapporo (or close to it) and is probably our best bet as far as finding suitable accommodation and car hire goes. 
Feel free to chime in Onji.


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

Memphis Hawk said:


> You can't drive to Hokkaido. Have to take the throw-up ferry. Choppy waters will make it the longest trip of your life. Don't know the ferry schedule, but it only leaves 2 times a day I think. Driving Tokyo to Aomori alone would be 8+ hours, ferry is a few hours, then you still have to drive from Hakodate


there is a ferry that leaves from hachinohe and goes to a place that is a lot closer to sapporo. if i go we could carpool and split the fee. and we can take a car on the ferry


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

TRIP REPORT: Rabid K9 - off the leash... Japan 2010.

Have a read of the above page, it shows a couple on an epic japan tour. On that page they are going from Aomori to Hakkodate via ferry. The entire report is well worth reading if you have a spare hour or 2.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Doesn't everyone fly to Sapporo, then start their trip? Ferry rides, I guess if you live there and have a car.

Car Danchi!!!!!

Anyone have those videos?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Most tourists do. These guys live there and have cars.


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

Car Danchi 5!!!


Hokkaido. February. Let's go!

However, I vote NO on Niseko and Furano.
Yes for Rusutsu!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I am down with that! I would also like to tour to some smaller skijo's around hokkaido.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I am up for Rusutsu first week of Feb 2013.:thumbsup::thumbsup:. Lets do this.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Sweet Supermodel swallowtail.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Sick-Pow said:


> Sweet Supermodel swallowtail.


yeah it does get a few looks :laugh:


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

Haha, I like.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Watched those videos and oh my I need to go to Japan.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I remember when i used to live in niigata's country side we would get so much snow you couldnt get through the front door. You had to exit through the upstairs window.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Well I just locked in 6 weeks in Hokkaido for next year. Fly out from sydney on jan 20 so my first day on the slopes will be jan 22.
I am going car danchi style and roaming all the resorts in Hokkaido chasing the powder and new riding experiences. Will definately be in Rusutsu the first week of feb for the meetup. I did hope to get down into Honshu but that may not happen now unfortunately.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Dude pretty sure i will be in Niseko in Feb and i will most likely take a day trip (or 2) to Rusutsu, can't fuckn wait!!!!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah no problem. Should be a decent gathering the first week of feb at Rusutsu, make sure you come across. I will be floating around Hokkaido for 6 weeks!


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

6 weeks ?!?!?! i need to change my profession to whatever your's is.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

ju87 said:


> 6 weeks ?!?!?! i need to change my profession to whatever your's is.


Its called self employed and willing to slum it lol


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey ETM,

good to hear your trip is booked even if its just Hokkaido.

My advice, take some Japanese lessons now and get as much Japanese down as possible before you come, just asking directions and shopping skills will make your trip way more fun and less stressful. 

It'll be amazing. Hows the snow down there at the moment? 

Got any of your boards out on the snow yet?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

dreampow said:


> Hey ETM,
> 
> good to hear your trip is booked even if its just Hokkaido.
> 
> ...


I got return flights to Sapporo for AU$1002. Was too cheap to pass up. I may still jump on the boat and come down to Aomori to hit up Hakkoda but I will leave that to be decided when I am over there.
As for Japanese lessons the only way I could do it would be online, do you know of any good sites for this? I have a japanese translation app on my phone that I can use in emergency haha!

The "snow" here is looking good for aussie standards, I will probably be down there within a week or two testing out my sleeper cab I have been building that fits into the back of my ute.

As for the boards I just started looking at them again this week, ordered some materials for the sidewalls etc. I just have so much on its been hard finding time to even think about the boards lately but I will have some done to test out before I head to Japan thats for sure. 

PS car danchi has been a bad influence on my sleeping patterns!


----------



## pleiades (Jun 11, 2012)

Man how did you manage $1002 return to sapvegas!?! I cant get there for under $1400 return. (not much more I know but still)


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I jumped on the cheap flights when they were there. Cant wait to get back.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

On an unrelated note, flights to queenstown are $280 return right now.......


----------



## pleiades (Jun 11, 2012)

cjcameron11 said:


> On an unrelated note, flights to queenstown are $280 return right now.......


WAHWE WHAAAAAT?!?!?! booking!


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Cheap flights from Melbourne Tullamarine to Queenstown at Skyscanner

not the best travel time as in connections, but hey $280


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I just bought my K winter pass which gives me access to Sapporo Teine, Nakayama Touge, Rusutsu, Sahoro and Mt Racey for AU$957 which is $24 a day if I ride every day.
All I need now is car hire and Im done.
Total cost so far (flights and pass) AU$1959 for 6 weeks in heaven.


----------

